# Innenlager Lapierre DH 920



## [email protected] (19. Februar 2012)

Hallo,
will das Innenlager an meinem Lapierre DH 920 (Modell 2009)tauschen.
Als Standard Lager ist das Shimano SM-BB91-41 verbaut.
Möchte nun das Pressfit gegen ein Innenlager mit außenliegenden Lagerschalen tauschen. Brauch ich nun ein Innenlager mit 91mm Breite oder reicht auch eins mit 83mm?


----------



## Freizeit-biker (21. Februar 2012)

Halt mal den Zollstock an ein Pressfit Tretlagergehäuse und ein Gehäuse mit aussenliegensden Schalen. Fällt dir was auf?

Wenn du dann mal die Länge der Welle einer Kurbel misst, dann sollte dir ziemich schnell klar werden, warum dir hier sonst keiner antwortet. 
A) die Gehäuse sind zu breit. 
b) Der Duchmesser der Pressfit Gehäuse ist zu gross.

Beu ein neues Pressfit lager ein und dann is gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

